# US Navy Battle Lantern bulb/battery



## andyman25 (Sep 11, 2007)

I have an old lantern that uses two round 1.5v batt.'s, that have vertical screw posts, and the bulb is a TS149L. Can anyone tell me what voltage the lamp is?


----------



## depusm12 (Sep 11, 2007)

Any pics?


----------



## Fenris (Sep 11, 2007)

Do a search here. When I did it, it came up with 6 results. They were all 2.4v @ 0.8A. One of those may or may not be what you're looking for.


----------



## dvwingnut (Jan 14, 2008)

I just found my old navy lantern and purchased the the 1491 bulb from top bulb. I'm having a problem finding the battery (1.5 volt dry cell). I was told I will have to get an alkaline replacement. Any clues where to purchase?

Thanks


----------



## lctorana (Jan 14, 2008)

No 6 dry cells are still made, but my understanding is the current models actually have 2 x alkaline "F" cells inside.

It's a bit messy, but what I would do is buy up old ones from eBay or similar, empty the contents out, and wire in 4 x alkaline "D" cells in parallel. That should give you up to 82Ah - plenty of capacity.


----------

